# How can you not punish them.. Parents these days seriously.



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay.. I'm getting really upset with parents these days, sometimes even grandparents. They think that when their little kids harm a pet they don't know the difference and won't even PUNISH THEM. It's a shame, they need to be taught. Here are some examples.

1. My friend Shawna's older brother got mad at her so he took her CT betta out of his bowl and put it in the toilet still alive (didn't flush it, so she was able to save him quickly) but her mom didn't even punish him and told him not to from now on. He's SEVENTEEN.

2. My great aunt (my grandmas sister) and her husband have a grand daughter that they keep buying bettas for. She has gone through 23 bettas in the past year. She plays with them and doesn't clean their water out so they only last weeks at most and the ones she doesn't like she flushes ALIVE. My great cousin (the mother of the little girl) didn't even punish her, and keeps buying her fish, I believe that one was number 15.

3. I heard another persons little sister shredded her betta. The mom apparently didn't punish her.

So yeah. All of these parents don't feel the need to punish their children for hurting their pets, which reverts back to the line " they're just fish " or " betta fish are very low maintenance, you don't need to change their water weekly, it's monthy duh! The minimum wage paid teenager at Petco told me so! " 

So yeah. It's time for parents to start CARING FOR THE SAKE OF THE FISH and not just thinking of their kids bad behavior.

I understand that many young children don't understand, but they need to be punished so they know not to do it again.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

parents and grandparents see them as "just fish". as stupid creatures who feel no pain and only serve the purpose of entertainment for children, or for decorations. it's hard to teach older folk(no offense to the older folks on here!), and get them to change their ways. my mom, thankfully, knows how much i adore my bettas, and knows how upset i get when one dies or gets sick, so she knows.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Abuse to animals is the first sign of a psychotic murderer... or something like that lol on a more serious note yeah I agree


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i was little, if i messed with mom's fish, i got in trouble. as i got older, i was taught that all animals should be treated with respect. now, i see all life as sacred, and that nothing should ever be killed without a reason. if you kill a fish, it should ONLY be for food, not sport, or because they're 'just stupid fish'. i got my first betta, and saw how smart Zach was, and now, no fish, to me, is stupid.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

That's animal abuse...or at least Fish abuse!


How do you shred a Betta? : l


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> How do you shred a Betta? : l



Part of me doesnt want to know....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Creat said:


> Part of me doesnt want to know....


i can just imagine. and i don't like it. D: it scares me, and makes my tummy hurt.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I know what you mean... my bro gets away so so much that I wouldnt have gotten away with when i was a kid... perhaps parents just give up after X amount of time.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Idk I feel parents have gotten softer with each generation...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

To bad the fish haven't gotten tougher to match:'(


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I really want to know...like put the Betta in a shreder? I MEAN WHA SICK PERSON DOES THAT?

Fact: 75% of young children who abuse or kill animals will likely be a murderer later in life.

Show *THAT* to the parents!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Apparently the tore off his fins!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

From what I understand the fins were ripped off... thats all that was found was a tank with fins in it.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Can I speak up a minute. I'm a parent of two little boys and I can tell you now that they would never do such a thing. If they did, they would mostly definitely be punished. 
As a parent, I notice A LOT of parents just aren't doing their jobs, they just got lazy. BUT, there are a lot of parents out there that are good. So, don't write us all off! 

Also, not all parents/grandparents think "it's just a fish" because I don't feel that way. Plus, there are a lot of people of all ages that think that way as well.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

AngelicScars said:


> Can I speak up a minute. I'm a parent of two little boys and I can tell you now that they would never do such a thing. If they did, they would mostly definitely be punished.
> As a parent, I notice A LOT of parents just aren't doing their jobs, they just got lazy. BUT, there are a lot of parents out there that are good. So, don't write us all off!
> 
> Also, not all parents/grandparents think "it's just a fish" because I don't feel that way. Plus, there are a lot of people of all ages that think that way as well.


Well of course I didn't mean all.. There are plenty of people who respect and care for them, my mother is a betta keeper herself and cried when she lost her girl!

It just upsets me. I'm 14 and I have more sense than half of these careless parents (not you lol)


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course you can speak up angelic, a conversation is everything we can hope for... and I agree with everything you said.

However you are also the parent of 2 LITTLE boys... my comment refers to what I have seen and that's once they hit 10 you stop spanking 15 you stop grounding... the punishments just slow to a stop like parents have given up. That's how it was in my family and some of the others nearby.

I in no way meant to imply that all parents were like that.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

That is just horrible, if those people you observed kicked a dog they would be yelled at. not all parents are like that but it seems that the few "bad" ones ruin it for the others.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Angelic there needs to be more parents like you nowadays


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

When my son was younger, I would give him a hard time for stepping on ants that were outside. My wife asked me what my problem was that they were just ants. I said my son would grow up respecting animals no matter how small they are. I saw no reason to bother the ants if they were bothering us. My son now has a snake that he takes care and is doing pretty good job.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't care what animal it is, children need to respect life. I have found kids who are not taught this do not even respect their own lives, or lives of other human beings.

I had this old friend when I was a itty bitty kid. He had a dog who had maggots in its food and therefore stunted its growth terribly and their animals were just in very very poor condition. Now, 10 years later, he has barely any will to live, completely athiest, terrorizing people just for his enjoyment to feel like he's still alive. He has no happiness in anything. I honestly feel like if his parents gave a darn and taught him the value and respect for life, he'd be a much different person now.

I am sick of parents doing that, too. My guy's younger brother (who is 8) is frustrating me. He likes to throw their dog, kick it, hit it, etc. Their mother does get after him, but does not punish him at all. THAT POOR DOG! He'll sit on the couch all curled up and comfy with us and then the brother will tear into the room and poke him every where and grab him and push him around like a toy, and me & my man are the only ones to really get after him. Now I have a battle with him on to leave the dog's collar ON. I've talked to him so many times over this, and he still takes it off daily. I brought this as a serious concern to his mom (not my child, not my place to punish) and she just giggled and said, "Oh, he thinks it's uncomfortable for him!" Umm... isn't kicking a dog uncomfortable??

Just last week this child was told to take the garbage out, and just threw it out into the backyard. Literally. No one knew, because he lied and said he put it in the can. Thank God I was over there, so me and my guy went to the side of the house to throw some stuff out around midnight, and found their dog eating all the trash!! I got their dog (I'm becoming a vet) and he was extremely bloated, his respiration was very elevated, there was no gastric sounds, and his heart rate would randomly slow/race. I wanted her to take him into the vet that second (we had no clue what he ate) but she refused, saying he'll get over it. For awhile I thought they'd lose him that night, so I stayed and kept a very close eye on him. He made it. Guess what mother didn't punish their child?!!?!?! I'm still pissed off so badly at this!!! We told her and she's all, "Aww, he was probably too scared to take it out by himself!" Then tell him to grow up and _ask _for someone to come with him!! She didn't even say a darn thing to the kid. She just made excuses. I kept telling her the severity and she kept saying, "It was probably more from the steak bone we gave him than anything!" and _laughing_ it off!

I could throw many a curse words out right now. That child didn't even get spoken to. It was my fiance who yelled at him about it, and he didn't even feel bad. Now they want a shock collar for him to *hurt* him whenever he barks. I've already basically trained him not to bark, the family (besides my guy) purposely gets him to bark then gets upset when he does. >.<

Whether it is fish, ants, snakes, dogs, horses, rabbits, WHATEVER, parents need to teach boundries. NEED. Need, need, need! Too many animals suffer over this and kids end up so messed up. 

Angelic, this wasn't directed to all parents, just the ones not doing it!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG that is HORRIBLE!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:-( 

I'm a bit bold, so I think I would probably speak up if I saw a situation like that.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

That is horrible! It is almost like it came out of a horror movie, I love all animals and I respect them, I just don't see how they could not punish their kids for horrible things when I read that OMG, I got a bad feeling in the pit of my stomach and almost vomited, people can't do that and not be punished it is not right!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

God I would have just taken the dog in the night and taken it to a shelter where it could be actually cared for. That or called animal control. I have a very low tolerance for people harming aniamals. Like once for example I saw this little kid shaking a betta yelling at it to swim, she actually threw the betta on the ground. I walked over there and took it from the kid, the mom yelled at me and I told her to teach her kid some respect and I said some colorful words, and told her if she cant control her kid then she should get out of the store. lol I didnt work there but the lady I think realized that it was true but I walked out of there with that fish. He ended up not making it but lasted over 3 months.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

In life, there are stages to everything. One thing is caring for another being. You get a fish first, then a pocket pet, then a cat, then a dog... and eventually all these pets you were shown how to care for PROPERLY builds you up for the day you have to raise kids of your own. If you flush lives Bettas, and starve your hamster, cat and dog to death, you should be neutered. I agree with you 100%, my kids respect all animals in my house... or else.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Creat that's very sweet of you. I keep hoping one day I'll be at Walmart or something and someone will be doing that so I can let out some much needed anger all over them and possibly get grounded, kicked out of the store, and a new betta .

And Laughing, I agree, it's horrible. Non betta related for a moment again, but my other aunt and uncle have had 4 dogs, 2 parrots, 3 guinee pigs, 4 cats, 4 horses and a snake. Not that they all died, they ended up taking back every pet. It was always " oh, this one barks too much. " " this birds sick, we don't want a sick one because they lose their color. " Like animals are just decorations for their living room.

I'll say it again, I wish I would see someone harming an animal like a betta at a store, I would go off like crazy.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm a "child" in the age rank of 10-19 and I saw a kid hitting a dog (small to be exact) and I said "Hey! Kid! You stay the heck away from that dog or I will turn you into the cops!" And I took the doggie to the Humane Society. Hopefully he got adopted.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> when i was little, if i messed with mom's fish, i got in trouble. as i got older, i was taught that all animals should be treated with respect. now, i see all life as sacred, and that nothing should ever be killed without a reason. if you kill a fish, it should ONLY be for food, not sport, or because they're 'just stupid fish'. i got my first betta, and saw how smart Zach was, and now, no fish, to me, is stupid.


That is how I was raised, it is how I raised my children and I see now it is how my grandchildren are being raised - thankfully!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> That is how I was raised, it is how I raised my children and I see now it is how my grandchildren are being raised - thankfully!!!


And that's the beauty of it all! Even if someone was raised to not respect animals, they can change it. They can raise their own children to respect living creatures, and the cycle is righted. I am so happy those who follow you will always be great animal owners and teachers


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

anymore, i'm such a softie about animals. i cry when those ASPCA commercials air on TV. x: i threatened to call the authorities on my mom's friend(the lady we got Mandy, my doggy, from). she has way too many animals. and, the dogs stay locked in crates all day. Mandy's brother was twice her size, and lived in a cat carrier. he was my sister's dog, but she didn't have a say in whether he stayed in the crate or not, her room mates did, because it was their house. when she moved back home, she had to take him to the SPCA, because mom didn't want puppies, but we didn't have the money to get him fixed(all our dogs are female). she had me stalk the PetFinder website for a month, but we never saw Aiden. she got upset, and me and mom figure he was aggressive because he was NEVER properly socalized. 

my view is, don't get pets to get pets. get pets, if you're gonna take the time to train them and raise them. they're not things for you to get, to say you get.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Gosh. The stories on here. My mom saw a dog being hit one day and when she drove by she told them if she saw them do it again she was calling the police. (I believe she called someone and alerted them about the people attacking the dog. I can't remember.)
There was also one time she saw two dogs sitting in a bad storm so she told the owners something. When she knocked on the door this HUGE guy answered and she still went off on him. LOL


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's so sad:-(


----------



## Asphalt (Jul 6, 2011)

A few months ago, some jerk in my friend's neighborhood was abandoning bettas outside; most were in barely-filled cups, and a few were left flopping around on the grass! One was a female with some sort of bad illness, which my friend tried to treat. Poor girl died, though.  On a brighter note, two other females that she found were in good condition and she still has them in a sorority (she's since bought a third female from a breeder). 

I think my parents stood on that middle ground between bad parents and good parents, in terms of letting my sister and I have pets. 

They never did a whole lot of research beforehand, unfortunately, taking everything they knew from well-meaning but undereducated pet shop employees; in hindsight, our first fish and other contained pets were kept in inadequate habitats, but we at least tried to keep them clean and well-fed. It's not that our parents didn't care about how well the pets were doing; they honestly just didn't know better. 

Even with the bad habit of buy-and-cross-one's-fingers that would take years to break, we still learned the most important lesson of pet ownership: *animals are living beings, too, and they deserve respect.*

I'm really scared for the poor kids raised by these outright awful parents of which you speak. D;


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

damn, just how many 3-4week fish in a year does it take to get the idea that fish arent your strength nor interest. i cant stand seeing animals abused but then luckily i havent seen any so far. cant even watch the animal abuse comercials, too damn disturbing to watch.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

This really is horrible, but not all children are raised like this. My nephews all are raised around cats and dogs, and they've known from a young age to "be gentle" with them. Another issue with not teaching kids is the danger behind it. My sister has a huge dog who was abused in the past (not by her) and if the kids were to start messing with her, she'd probably bite back. We actually used to have a "problem child" neighbor who supposedly pointed a gun at my dog, so he bit him. Totally fricking deserved.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I tried to ride my cat like a horse, once, when I was 1 or 2. But in all seriousness I do my best to take good care of my pets. I can't watch any of those animal commercials, I'm reduced to tears and hugging my furball. Sure I might complain about her, but I love her, and take her to the vet if I think she's not well. She 10 years old now, and still as demented as ever. The cat I tried to ride like a horse died when I was 3, she got run over sadly. I had 3 cats in between, 2 lived to be 18, one lived to be 16 and a half.

I can't imagine hurting an animal for anything. If I ever did something to the cat that wasn't nice mother would tell me, and believe me, it's so much more rewarding to have a loving cat who will curl up in your arms, or try to push you out of bed than anything else.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

This post makes me horribly depressed. My three bettas and my hamsters are completely my responibility but my grandma makes sure I'm taking care of them because she doesn't want them mistreated...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Same, my two bettas and fatty (guinea pig) Splee is my responsibility, I don't even let my parents get _near_ them Although my dad loves my fish and piggy, still, it's a liability, and my mom, well, even though she is well meaning, still firmly believes bettas belong in small bowls. But of course wouldn't do ANYTHING to harm my guys.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

How could a kid shred a Betta


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> How could a kid shred a Betta


i'd imagine they'd use their hands or a blade/scissors. either way is still damn cruel.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think TBBF meant it literally, more of a what went though the kids mind that would let him morally rip the fins off a live fish.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you! -_-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a neighbor who is supposed to be such a big animal lover and advocate but she doesn't even know how to treat her dog! Thank goodness I got her betta away from her because she probably would have flushed him when she got tired of "fooling" with him.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's not right! My neighbor likes to fish, I don't cos it hurts them. So anyway, they were fishing for fish to eat, so when they caught some freshwater bass (I think it was bass) they put them in a cooler filled with ICE! Just to keep the "meat fresh"! It must have been torture for them. When they took them out to fillet them, they were still flopping around! WITHOUT SKIN/"MEAT" on them. I felt so sick. What was really sick was that my neighbor was _laughing_ about it. He is responsible and wants a gourami and WILL take good care of Him/Her, but it was this story that led me to realize, WTH is going on with animals? We know they can feel pain, yet we continue to injure them! We wouldn't DREAM of doing iT to a human, si why animals? I've gone vegetarian now, not because I don't want to eat meat, I just disapprove of how many animals/why/how we are killing them. Humans are MEANT to eat meat, but it needs to be on a Need to eat basis, not kill 100's of pigs/cows/poultry daily. This probably belongs in the rant thread but still...

END RANT


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree. That's why I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

A lot of parents these days don't even punish (lol I was about to type punch) their children PERIOD. Every parent is more scared of child abuse charges than making sure your kid grows up knowing right and wrong.

I've seen kids do so many stupid things (i.e. run across the road without parent) and yet don't even get yelled at. If I did that as a kid, I would have been lectured and smacked, easily.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i am glad that my parents taught me to care about animals. we grew up with animals, always had a cat or dog around. the main reason why my parents were against me keeping bettas was because they were convinced that i would kill them.. one way or another, due to our 'bad experience with fish' becuase we were keeping bettas in those tiny bowls.. but thats changed now. in a way im happy that my parents care about other living things as well.

i have a friend who takes everything too literally. seriously, too literally. you know cats. they run out, have some fun, and come back home when theyr ready. but with her, she thinks of it as abandonment of some sort, so when they come back, she freaking yells like no other and hits them. she always yells at them for no reason, or at least, no other reason that i find reasonable. i mean... THEYR CATS. theyr not going to understand by you yelling at them all the time. alot of people just dont understand animal behavior. if they understood why animals do things the way they do, alot of abuse and mistreatment would be averted. people just take things too far and expect animals to understand certain things as if they are human, but they arent human, so they arent going to understand. :|
same friend also tried to make a grab for my bettas. i found her with her ARM in my tank..


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That's just ridiculous, on both accounts. Where I live, you *have* to keep your cats indoors or nine times out of ten they'll get eaten by the wildlife, so I could understand maybe being worried, but angry...? If she's that lonely, she should call someone up and talk to them. And trying to grab another person's fish? That's just rude.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

masshiimarro said:


> i am glad that my parents taught me to care about animals. we grew up with animals, always had a cat or dog around. the main reason why my parents were against me keeping bettas was because they were convinced that i would kill them.. one way or another, due to our 'bad experience with fish' becuase we were keeping bettas in those tiny bowls.. but thats changed now. in a way im happy that my parents care about other living things as well.
> 
> i have a friend who takes everything too literally. seriously, too literally. you know cats. they run out, have some fun, and come back home when theyr ready. but with her, she thinks of it as abandonment of some sort, so when they come back, she freaking yells like no other and hits them. she always yells at them for no reason, or at least, no other reason that i find reasonable. i mean... THEYR CATS. theyr not going to understand by you yelling at them all the time. alot of people just dont understand animal behavior. if they understood why animals do things the way they do, alot of abuse and mistreatment would be averted. people just take things too far and expect animals to understand certain things as if they are human, but they arent human, so they arent going to understand. :|
> same friend also tried to make a grab for my bettas. i found her with her ARM in my tank..


that sounds about like my mom's friend. :/ she throws her dogs around, and her cats. one time, she was mad at the cat(they were living with us at the time) because the cat scratched her daughter. well, the cat had his paw stuck in the rabbit cage, and was trying to get out. she threw the cat at the wall and was beating him, and the poor thing ran into my room. i kept him in there, with my door shut, until she calmed down, but the poor darling was scared of her ever since. THEN, she got mad at the cat AGAIN because he hissed and swatted at our new puppy. SO SHE THREW HIM OUTSIDE! he's been a feral cat ever since, and we feed him and stuff. but, i mean, c'mon! the cat was telling our dog to stay away, not attacking her! poor Milo's scared of humans now. :/

she also buys their kids bettas. ALL THE TIME. because the kids do what kids do, and kill them. they dump dish soap into the tanks, take the fish out, and she NEVER changes their water, and SEVERELY over stocks the tiny 2 gallon tank they got for the kids. a betta, 2 mystery snails, and either a few guppies, or "painted glass fish", in a 2 gallon tank. of course, they don't research their pets, and listen to the walmart person in charge of the fish that day.

did i mention the 4 Red Eared Slider turtles, in a 5 gallon tank, with NO water changes?


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah. this girls 18, mind you... sigh. theres just so much that i dont agree with in regards to her cat care, dont even get me started.. esp when she tries that crap on my cats.. 
yup. she really made a grab for them. then i yelled at her cuz seriously, shes old enough to know better, but then she cries and sulks in a corner. :x
her mom tries, but ultimately she doesnt care to listen..


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

^That's just disgusting. I had *one* red-eared slider once upon a time, and he had a tank that was easily 50 gallons. And that's just flat out abuse, what she did to the cat. They're not humans. They don't understand our human words and logic. I've have my dog snap at my face before, and did she get beaten? No, because it was my own fault for not leaving her alone.

And why would she even be grabbing at your fish in the first place? That's something most people don't even want to touch 0__o


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i know right??! well maybe its cuz she saw me handling my fish. but thats becuase i know them to a point that its comfortable for both of us, and i NEVER just ... touch them. sometimes i put my finger over them and they jump trying to nip, but thats about it. but either way, just cuz i do it doesnt mean she can, and she takes it to the next level. after all, i AM the owner.
and you know, sometimes i find her purposely aggravating her cat, just so theres a response. like she will put her hand in her cats mouth or something, or she will just put it in front of its mouth (and cats dont like ANYTHING near their mouths..) and once the cat finally snaps, it bites her or something, and she slaps it right back.. ughhh im so pissed thinking about it.. i seriously think theres some sort of psychological thing going on here at this point..


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably. She sounds like an angry person  And I hate how these people can turn around and say that they're "animal lovers."


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

mm not angry person in general, just angry in terms with her cats. :|
i think there should be some sort of license to keep animals, at this point.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my mom's friend is my age! literally, just a month older than me. :/ she really should know better. but, she doesn't care. :/


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Which comes back to it all being the parents' responsibility. The kids grow up not caring because the parents say "Oh, a fish/cat/dog/hamster? They don't need that much care." And then the animal dies of neglect, and the kid learns that that's okay.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

dont understand why they would even live such hypocritical lives.. say they 'love' this animal, but then in turn abuse it. are they even aware of it?!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that animals are an easy target to take frustrations out on, as sad as that is. You can't hit another human, but you can hit a cat.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, i feed the feral cats out here. x: my kitty Chloe, was the kitten of Milo. he's a sweety, but he's so scared of humans now. D: it's so sad.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

sigh.. bad habits die hard. sometimes i think theres really no hope for the human race, as pessemistic as it seems. granted yes we do have some people that are doing what they can, but more often than not our race just tends to just screw everything over.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's what it feels like. Anyways, the worst I've done is gotten mad at Splee and pushed him away. But that's it. I personally have never hurt my companions. I love <3 them soooo much. I can't imagine not sharing my room with animals. (I just hope when I go to college the only 'animal' will be my (hopefully) betta)


----------

